# Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

* Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier​*Ein Kommentar

Quellen:
http://www.nwzonline.de/delmenhorst/gaeste-finden-viele-gute-worte_a_31,0,1806536319.html

http://www.noz.de/lokales-dk/delmen...rein-delmenhorst-feiert-120-jahriges-bestehen


*Politikum???*
Wie jetzt, ne schlichte 120-Jahr-Feier soll jetzt auf einmal politisch sein???

Klar, es gibt nicht viele so alte Vereine, aber auch noch ein paar ältere, was soll daran ein Politikum sein?

Und ja, mit ca. 1050 Mitgliedern ist das auch kein kleiner Verein - aber ein Politikum?

Und natürlich, auch hier gab es anwesende Politiker, Präsidenten und Funktionäre von Verbänden und Vereinen, die Grußworte hielten oder einfach gerne mitfeierten.

Der von der Hauptversammlung des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen bereits bekannte Minister Meyer (GRÜNE) (wir berichteten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792, siehe dazu auch unser Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK6qri5wsCM ), hielt genauso wie der dort auch anwesende, gemeinsame Präsident der Fischer und Angler vom DFV, Holger Ortel, neben anderen ein Grußwort. 

Auch der Präsident des AVN (http://www.av-nds.de/), Werner Klasing, war eingeladen und anwesend und feierte mit, ebenso Rainer Schiller von den Bremern.

Auch wenn Minister Meyer (GRÜNE) im Grußwort betonte, dass in den ersten Jahrzehnten der Fang vor allem zur Ernährung diente, heute jedoch eher das Naturerlebnis und die Erholung im Vordergrund stehen würden, ist das zwar eine bemerkenswerte Aussage, aber noch kein Politikum.... 

Dass Holger Ortel wieder klar und deutlich die drohenden Einschränkungen in Niedersachsen anprangerte, ist ja klar, und auch noch kein Politikum, sondern schlichte Notwendigkeit.

Schliesslich hat der Delmenhorster Verein auf seiner Seite groß die ganzen Dokumente veröffentlicht, welche der Anglerverband Niedersachsen zu dem Thema bereit stellt:
http://www.fischereiverein-delmenhorst.de/aktuelles/

Also auch kein großes Politikum sondern "business as usual"....

Nicht anwesend war laut Berichten oben aber Bernd Pieper, Vorsitzender der Angelgruppe im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems und Vizepräsident des DAFV.


*Achja, das Politikum:*
Der Delmenhorster Verein gehört nicht zum AVN, dessen Präsident Klasing da eingeladen war, sondern zu Weser-Ems..........................................................................................................................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht anwesend war laut Berichten oben aber Bernd Pieper, Vorsitzender der Angelgruppe im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems und Vizepräsident des DAFV.



Eventuell kämpfte er einmal mehr an einem anderen Ort für neue Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler...  Oder hat man einfach nur bemerkt, dass er nicht zu einem Jubiläum von ANGLERN passt und lieber kompetente Gäste bevorzugt?

Politikum? Ja, wenn ein reginaler Angelverein es schafft, Minister zu einem Jubiläum einzuladen und andere Angelvertreter nur "nicht veröffentliche Leserbriefe" auf die Reihe bekommen? Wenn Herr Klasing - aufgrund seiner Kompetenz und Aktivitäten für Angler - eingeladen wird? Wenn ein Bürgermeister und ein Minister positive Worte für Angler finden? Wenn Herr Ortel einmal mehr die Chance nutzt und auf Missstände aufmerksam macht, dazu noch in dem Gebiet Weser-Ems, wo der verantwortliche Präsident lieber für Einschränkungen und Verbote steht? Ja, Thomas- Politikum passt schon...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Ich meinte das mit "Politikum" zuerst mal deswegen, weils hier im Politik/Verbände - Thread steht, wo eigentlich ja ne 120-Jahr-Feier nicht hingehört.

Hab ich mich wieder zu undeutlich artikuliert, SORRY dafür!

Muss in meinen Aussagen wieder härter, klarer und eindeutiger werden....


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Achja, das Politikum:*
> Der Delmenhorster Verein gehört nicht zum AVN, dessen Präsident Klasing da eingeladen war, sondern zu Weser-Ems..........................................................................................................................
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Die verbandspolitische Komponente kommt doch gut rüber.

Der AV NDS "wildert" in fremden, sowie auch in Deutschland unerschlossen Revieren - Gebiet von Weser-Ems und den Gefilden der anglerfreundlichen Politik.

Bei den Pressemeldungen geht sowas schnell unter, weil Jubiläumsfeiern doch eher nur lokal interessant sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Nix wildern - die wurden ja nur eingeladen.

Die vom AVN würden sich doch NIE die Blöße geben, jetzt als Noch-DAFV-Mitglied irgendwie zu "wildern" - haben die doch gar nicht nötig... 

Das machte der Verein, dass der auf die Arbeit des AVN hinweist, nicht der Verband, ebenso kam die Einladung vom Verein, die vom AVN haben sich nicht selber eingeladen  ;-))

Nix verdrehen und keine Legenden schaffen....

Die einen machen gute Arbeit, die auch von verbandsfremden Vereinen anerkannt wird, die andern sind halt Weser-Ems und DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312387


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Deshalb auch in Anführungszeichen.Was ich meine kommt manchmal falsch rüber.
Dass das Engagement aus und mit den Vereinen geschieht, finde ich auf jeden Fall sehr gut, auch z.B in Linkenheim letztes Jahr.
Der ein oder andere dürfte Gefallen daran finden, anstelle von Nichtangler(innen) Verbandsaufgaben wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Ørret (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Mir jedenfalls haben die Reden von Ortel und Meyer sehr gefallen! Waren sinngemäß die selben Reden die sie auch schon auf der HV vom AVN gehalten haben.
Pieper hat sich entschuldigen lassen , weil seine Frau erkrankt ist.Trotzdem hätte sich ja jemand vom WE dort blicken lassen können...das dem aber nicht so war,daß sagt ja auch schon genug aus.
Den  Eindruck das Klasing wildert hatte ich absolut nicht! Er ist schließlich eingeladen worden und kann ja auch nichts dafür wenn dann der ein oder andere ein Paar Fragen zum Thema Verbandspolitik hat....von WE war ja keiner da um solche Fragen zu beantworten :q

LG


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einen machen gute Arbeit, die auch von verbandsfremden Vereinen anerkannt wird,
> die andern sind halt Weser-Ems und DAFV:


#6|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*



Ørret schrieb:


> Pieper hat sich entschuldigen lassen , weil seine Frau erkrankt ist.Trotzdem hätte sich ja jemand vom WE dort blicken lassen können...das dem aber nicht so war,daß sagt ja auch schon genug aus.


Man hat auch gehört, dass seine Frau "erkrankt" wäre, als er davon erfuhr, dass auch Klasing eingeladen war ...
:g:g:g

Wohnt Salva, der W-E-GF mit den uninspirierten Stellungnahmen (bez. Nachtangelverbot: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312669), nicht da um die Ecke, so dass der wenigstens hätte kommen können?

Oder zeigt das nur die Wertschätzung, die Weser-Ems seinen Vereinen für doppelt so viel Kohle entgegenbringt, wie sie der AVN verlangt ab 2017???
:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Habe gerade erfahren, dass der GF Dr. Salva von Weser-Ems sogar Vereinsmitglied ist!!!

Kein weiterer Kommentar von mir dazu, dass der da nicht mal zur 120-Jahr-Feier erscheint, wenn sein Präsi nicht will/kann.....


----------



## kati48268 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Die haben doch so viel zu tun!
Mitglieder öffentlich diffamieren, Maulkörbe erlassen, "qualitativ hochwertige" Gutachten erstellen,...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312387
Ständig im Auftrag des Herrn, das ist keine Zeit für Feierei.


----------



## m-spec (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe gerade erfahren, dass der GF Dr. Salva von Weser-Ems sogar Vereinsmitglied ist!!!
> 
> Kein weiterer Kommentar von mir dazu, dass der da nicht mal zur 120-Jahr-Feier erscheint, wenn sein Präsi nicht will/kann.....



GF ist wohl die Bezeichnung für Geschäftsführer. Diese Position hat Dr.Salva nicht. Er ist ein angestellter Arbeiter im LFV Weser Ems. Als angestellter Biologe ist er Ansprechpartner für die Vereine in Gewässerfragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Machts nicht besser, das er da nicht erscheint und sagt viel aus -. man braucht ja nur seine mehr als peinlichen Stellungnahmen (Nachtangelverbot) lesen und die mit guten wie denen von NDS vergleichen.

Kein Wunder dass da Vereine in Einzelabsprachen, die nicht in Weser-Ems sind, das Angelverbot abweisen konnten..


----------



## m-spec (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereiverein Delmenhorst - 120-Jahr-Feier*

Für mich geht es nur darum das er nicht Geschäftsführer ist wie behauptet wurde. Ist ein Angestellter des Verbandes Weser Ems.


----------

